

Mongrel2 Superpoll Experiment Step 1 - chuhnk
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1281174543.html

======
KirinDave
> Most likely it's just contention on the machine between httperf and
> Mongrel2, but I'll try to rule it out.

In the same way that Zed gets angry at people who don't understand
confounding, I get angry at people who run their benchmarking suites from the
same machines that are serving them.

~~~
scrame
Marge: Homer, it's easy to criticize.

Homer: Fun, too.

Also, Fromt TFA:

    
    
      NOTE: In no way should you assume that I am proposing this 
       is a "real world" experiment. It is exploration. Just open 
       musing about what could be, not a doctoral research paper 
       published in Nature to get my Ph.D. Not a paper to a 
       medical journal on a new cancer treatment. This is a blog 
       with me talking about stuff I'm interested in. Adjust your 
       expectations accordingly.

~~~
zedshaw
Why would anyone read that far into the article. Here's how you comment on one
of my articles if you want to karma whore with the neckbeard crew:

1\. Skim through my post to see if there's any inflamatory headings, if there
are stop there and just complain about that. Especially if there's a curse
word. Extra points if you can demand I be banned for cursing.

2\. Jump to the end where I have a little conclusion, and take it out of
context, then come here and say my conclusion is wrong. Extra points if you
mention "latency" or "cache lines" or that it would all be better if written
in Haskell or Clojure.

3\. Now start reading, but only read to find the first thing you can take out
of context and say is wrong. Doesn't matter if I say it's wrong, or have a
reason for doing it, all that matters is the sweet quote you can pump into a
comment here for no real feedback value. Extra points if this comment mixes #1
and #2.

4\. If all else fails, call me an asshole, cock, bile spewing turd, or many
other things I have never called you. Usually there's a cabal of people who
hate me and will get their pants tight over that so you'll have friends.

Interestingly enough, I write my articles so people who do these things look
like idiots. For example, I know someone is going to scan through looking for
a juicy quote that proves I was testing on localhost (like that's some
unforgivable sin). That's why I put several comments about how I didn't care
and was just confirming I didn't break anything _after_ that quote. Or I make
headlines that are inflammatory so people who don't read get caught commenting
on how that's all the blog is. Or I make my conclusions hard to disconnect
from the main article.

It's really just a huge game really, so have fun with it. I know I do. :-)

~~~
skorgu
I'm (internally) trying to be equitable to all sides in this whole poll/epoll
deba(te|cle) but really it does seem that many, many people aren't actually
reading the articles they purport to be commenting on. It's frustrating and
disappointing.

------
Confusion

      I spent the last few days figuring out how to go about
      doing something that could be "superpoll" [..]
    

There is not yet any reason to assume Mongrel2 will improve from superpoll.
For instance, if ATR > 0.6 only happens in low volume situations, epoll
suffices. When ATR < 0.6, you need epoll for better performance. In both
regimes, epoll is then either an acceptable or the best solution.

There is no experimental evidence to suppose Mongrel2 servers will operate in
the ATR > 0.6 regime, without epoll being able to handle the volume anyway.
Other implementers of webservers aren't stupid or shortsighted either and it
seems likely that superpoll has occurred to a few of them, but that they found
it wouldn't improve matters. As long as you don't know the ATR in practice, it
seems premature to start on abstractions and doing the experiments in this
blogpost?

